# Seeking Charlie 15.3 chestnut tb by spatan monarch.I'n Kent  (not stolen)



## ischa (4 January 2011)

I'm trying to find my best buddy Charlie  a 15.3  chestnut tb
By a stallion I'n Kent called Spartan monarch 
I use to work at the stud farm and I backed him 
We where sole mates till he was sold on I think to a lady I'n ashford Kent 
Would like to know how he is good or bad 
And if for sale would like to buy him
I have photos so if you think u have this horse or know of him please pm me


----------



## DuckToller (5 January 2011)

How old would he be now?  My daughter tried a 15.3 chestnut gelding that was for sale called Spartan something - did he have a proper show name?


----------



## ischa (5 January 2011)

Llewelyn said:



			How old would he be now?  My daughter tried a 15.3 chestnut gelding that was for sale called Spartan something - did he have a proper show name?
		
Click to expand...

He would be roughly I'n his 10,s now possibly alittle Older 
If you have a email address I can send photo


----------



## 1Anastasia (11 February 2011)

Charlie, last time I heard was eventing with a lady, sorry can't really tell you any more than that but I'll do a bit of investigating and see if I can find out. He was a nice boy although a bit of a pickle from what I remember of him! I seem to recall him launching someone over the the sand school fence once in an over-exuberant moment, can't remember if it was you or not though! He must be around 15/16 now I think, he was certainly older than my mare and she's now 13.


----------



## ischa (14 February 2011)

1Anastasia said:



			Charlie, last time I heard was eventing with a lady, sorry can't really tell you any more than that but I'll do a bit of investigating and see if I can find out. He was a nice boy although a bit of a pickle from what I remember of him! I seem to recall him launching someone over the the sand school fence once in an over-exuberant moment, can't remember if it was you or not though! He must be around 15/16 now I think, he was certainly older than my mare and she's now 13. 

Click to expand...

hi ,yes thats him , a young work experence  girl was thrown on   him ,he was a very nervous boy ,and that situation made things worse , noone wanted to attempted to get on him after that ,but i did ,and after falls and hard work we got there till the owner declared she was selling him , 
i wasnt in the situation to buy him and was very gutted   
if you can find any other info or details of owner ,i would very much appricate it 
,it would be nice to see him after all these years ,even if it means traveling


----------



## ischa (14 February 2011)

1Anastasia said:



			Charlie, last time I heard was eventing with a lady, sorry can't really tell you any more than that but I'll do a bit of investigating and see if I can find out. He was a nice boy although a bit of a pickle from what I remember of him! I seem to recall him launching someone over the the sand school fence once in an over-exuberant moment, can't remember if it was you or not though! He must be around 15/16 now I think, he was certainly older than my mare and she's now 13. 

Click to expand...

this is charlie and me he was about 3 here 





and charlie


----------



## cally6008 (14 February 2011)

Done a bit of digging, is this him ?

Equine Details - SPARTAN CHARLIE (GB)
Date of Birth	15-Jul-1997
Gender	Male
Colour	Chestnut (Chesnut)
Height	
Sire Name	Spartan Monarch (GB)
Dam Name	Broomdowns Lass (GB)
Breed	Non-Thoroughbred
Submitted by	Weatherbys
Studbook/Section	Non-Thoroughbred
Birth Country	United Kingdom

If it is, I checked Spartan Monarch progeny listing and there's no progeny with performance listed for 1997


----------



## ischa (15 February 2011)

hi,yes it very much sounds like him , is there anyway i can find out owners infomation ??

and thanks guys


----------



## 1Anastasia (15 February 2011)

Definitely him Cally.  That head shot photo has Charne in the background too bless his cottons. He only died last year, kept going until he was 38 in the end!


----------



## ischa (15 February 2011)

1Anastasia said:



			Definitely him Cally.  That head shot photo has Charne in the background too bless his cottons. He only died last year, kept going until he was 38 in the end!
		
Click to expand...

how do you know the horses ?? ,did you use to work for lynne for a while , charne was a good boy a bit of old grumpy man , but he keeped going ,and him with his dodgy leg he never gave up . i use to ride him ,a very fun ride

did you know lofty (spartan monarch ) do you know if he still going ,he was another i helped ,he was very much not used part from covering, till i started tacking him up and walking him down roads etc


----------



## 1Anastasia (15 February 2011)

Have sent you a private message.


----------



## ischa (15 February 2011)

pmed you back


----------



## cally6008 (15 February 2011)

ischa said:



			hi,yes it very much sounds like him , is there anyway i can find out owners infomation ??

and thanks guys
		
Click to expand...

You would have to ask Weatherbys if his passport details have been updated


----------



## ischa (15 February 2011)

ok thanku


----------



## spartan primrose (15 August 2011)

Hi Ischa,  did you find Charlie ?  If not, I may have more info for you.  My daughter owns Charlie's full sister Spartan Melody, and Spartan Monarch, was owned by our friend Lynne who bred Charlie.  Unfortunately Sp Monarch died not long ago, but we believe Charlie is still going strong.  Lynne had contact from a lady who owned him only last Christmas - we presume she still has him.  If you would like more news, we may be able to help.


----------



## ischa (17 August 2011)

Pmed you


----------

